# Help: Is my Salary/package enough for a dubai lifestyle



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi - I'm a mother of 2 very young girls and a new born baby boy. My husband has accepted a position in Dubai, so we will all be re-locating in the very near future. As a Teacher in Ontario, on top of my maternity leave, i'm able to take off an additional 3 years while the board holds my position.
We live a great life in Canada and from what i know, Dubai is another level of great living. However, I'm concerned that without my salary, is my husband's salary and package sufficient for Dubai living. Here are some details:

Great Home Allowance - no concern here.
Company car for him which includes gas/insurance.
School of our choice, fully covered.

His take home salary will be around $31,000 AED per month.

This needs to cover maid/utilities/pool maintenance/additional car/food/general living expenses as well as Travelling to nearby countries.

Is it possible to do all that plus more, with the take home salary of $31,000 per month. I've very worried and appreciate any input.

thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

truenorth said:


> Hi - I'm a mother of 2 very young girls and a new born baby boy. My husband has accepted a position in Dubai, so we will all be re-locating in the very near future. As a Teacher in Ontario, on top of my maternity leave, i'm able to take off an additional 3 years while the board holds my position.
> We live a great life in Canada and from what i know, Dubai is another level of great living. However, I'm concerned that without my salary, is my husband's salary and package sufficient for Dubai living. Here are some details:
> 
> Great Home Allowance - no concern here.
> ...


You mentioned $31,000 AED... is it AED or $ ?? that's the first question 

Considering it's AED, Looking at your requirements, i have little doubts, I feel it might cover all your expenses but won't leave you with much savings.... :ranger:

Let have more members comment.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi - I'm a mother of 2 very young girls and a new born baby boy. My husband has accepted a position in Dubai, so we will all be re-locating in the very near future. As a Teacher in Ontario, on top of my maternity leave, i'm able to take off an additional 3 years while the board holds my position. We live a great life in Canada and from what i know, Dubai is another level of great living. However, I'm concerned that without my salary, is my husband's salary and package sufficient for Dubai living. Here are some details: Great Home Allowance - no concern here. Company car for him which includes gas/insurance. School of our choice, fully covered. His take home salary will be around $31,000 AED per month. This needs to cover maid/utilities/pool maintenance/additional car/food/general living expenses as well as Travelling to nearby countries. Is it possible to do all that plus more, with the take home salary of $31,000 per month. I've very worried and appreciate any input. thanks


So, if I read this right, you are getting:
31,000 monthly
Plus
Housing allowance
Schooling at 100%
Car / gas / insurance

This is a healthy package.

We don't know what your gross household income in Canada is, so can't compare, but given that you have assumed a private pool, a maid as a must, even without you working etc, you are not planning on scrimping!
If you will be taking home LESS than in Canada, why would you move?

There is no doubt you can live well on this package. With holidays, saving etc.
It all depends on your personal expenditure aspirations, and we can't really help with that.
Your big costs are covered.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I would suggest you to use the sticky threads, you will find loads of useful information. Other people have raised the same question, and have received lots of answers. With those detailed answers you will be able to compare packages, and give yourself a feeling.

However one word of advice, do really check whether or not your housing allowance is healthy enough. It should be somewhere of 250k-350k+ for housing per year, if you wish to live in a villa with three kids. Though prices may vary depending on location


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you need to be very specific about what you mean by "Dubai Lifestyle"
This means different things to different people.

given that you are looking for 5-6 bedrooms, rather than 4, and the areas you are looking at, your housing budget is probably going to be over 350K
you havent said what your housing allowance ism, so it's hard for us to know if you are looking in the right areas, or being a bit optimisitc.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi - I'm a mother of 2 very young girls and a new born baby boy. My husband has accepted a position in Dubai, so we will all be re-locating in the very near future. As a Teacher in Ontario, on top of my maternity leave, i'm able to take off an additional 3 years while the board holds my position.
> We live a great life in Canada and from what i know, Dubai is another level of great living. However, I'm concerned that without my salary, is my husband's salary and package sufficient for Dubai living. Here are some details:
> 
> Great Home Allowance - no concern here.
> ...


AED 31,000.00 take home is great if everything else is FULLY paid. The devil is always in details. You need to provide complete details about other allowances.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Maid - AED 2000/month (1000 if you really want to adapt to the Dubai lifestyle)
Utilities - AED 4000/month if you have a big house with pool.
Pool Maintenance - AED 1000/month
Additional Car - AED 4000/month for SUV, half that for a Sedan

If your rent, first car and schooling is all taken care of, you'll have around AED 20,000 per month to spend on food and general living expenses.

I think you'll do just fine...


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Gavtek,
Thanks for the detailed response. What do you mean by "1000 if you really want to adapt to the Dubai lifestyle)? 
Wow, 4000/month for utilities is crazy compared to what i pay in Canada for a large home. I didn't realize it was that high.


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

despaired said:


> I would suggest you to use the sticky threads, you will find loads of useful information. Other people have raised the same question, and have received lots of answers. With those detailed answers you will be able to compare packages, and give yourself a feeling.
> 
> However one word of advice, do really check whether or not your housing allowance is healthy enough. It should be somewhere of 250k-350k+ for housing per year, if you wish to live in a villa with three kids. Though prices may vary depending on location


Hi - Thanks for the advice. My housing allowance is around 380K.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi Gavtek,
> Thanks for the detailed response. What do you mean by "1000 if you really want to adapt to the Dubai lifestyle)?
> Wow, 4000/month for utilities is crazy compared to what i pay in Canada for a large home. I didn't realize it was that high.


Adapt to the Dubai Lifestyle means pay your maid as little as possible, and treat her like ****.
Clearly not recomended, but you'd be surprised / appalled..

Utilities are cheap here, per unit, but you need to use A LOT of it.
The bigger the house, the higher the Electric bill for AC
you'll get through a lot of water with a garden and pool, and if your pool is heated and cooled, that's just more electricity.

we have an old 3 bed villa - no pool.
We do not live super-cooled, and we AVERAGE 2,000 AED, monthly. higher in summer, less in winter.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi - Thanks for the advice. My housing allowance is around 380K.


one thing to consider....

is your allowance a 'use it or lose it' allowance?
If you get housing for 350K, do you pocket the 30k?

that instantly puts your monthly dispossible up to 33,500, for example..


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

vantage said:


> you need to be very specific about what you mean by "Dubai Lifestyle"
> This means different things to different people.
> 
> given that you are looking for 5-6 bedrooms, rather than 4, and the areas you are looking at, your housing budget is probably going to be over 350K
> you havent said what your housing allowance ism, so it's hard for us to know if you are looking in the right areas, or being a bit optimisitc.



What i mean (Dubai Lifestyle) is being able to comfortably enjoy what Dubai has to offer without watching my wallet. For example, frequent dining out, weekend getaways, etc. 
My allowance is 380K per year. 

thanks for your reply


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> AED 31,000.00 take home is great if everything else is FULLY paid. The devil is always in details. You need to provide complete details about other allowances.


Hi. Here's a list of what's fully paid:
Housing - 380K
1st car including Gas and insurance.
Private school tuition - fully paid
Medical plan
Appliances for home

Not covered:
Utilities 
Second car/gas/insurance
Maid 
Pool maintenance (if we get one)
Food and other general expenses
Leisure Travel


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

truenorth said:


> Hi. Here's a list of what's fully paid:
> Housing - 380K
> 1st car including Gas and insurance.
> Private school tuition - fully paid
> ...


380k housing allowance? Who's the employer? I need a job with them!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi. Here's a list of what's fully paid:
> Housing - 380K
> 1st car including Gas and insurance.
> Private school tuition - fully paid
> ...


per my previous comment - is your housing a 'use it or lose it' allowance, or a bundle of cash to do with what you wish? It may sway your decision on where to live


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

truenorth said:


> Hi. Here's a list of what's fully paid:
> Housing - 380K
> 1st car including Gas and insurance.
> Private school tuition - fully paid
> ...


This is pretty good offer. What kind of industry he is in? I need to change my trade. 

If you can get the housing allowance as cash, instead of employer directly paying to the landlord, it would be even better.

You have plenty of room to play with. Cost of the second car would depend upon what you would like to drive but the gas and insurance are pretty cheap.


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

The allowance is not fully use it or lose it: if we spend $350, we'd get Half of what we save. So we'd get 15k.

We're looking at homes in the Meadows or Jumeirah Gulf ...

For a second car we're thinking a pre owned Infiniti QX56 2012.

Based on this, would $31k a month be comfortable?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To be honest, you could have a Rolls Royce for a second car and you'd be more than comfortable.


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> To be honest, you could have a Rolls Royce for a second car and you'd be more than comfortable.


That's quite reassuring - thanks!!!

I guess I shouldn't worry then? I just don't want to be concerned about finances and I've heard that Dubai can get expensive. 

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

An ex colleague of mine was making 1.5 a year had it all,yet couldn't adapt to the lifestyle,rules regulations the melting pot of expats here, money just wasn't everything to him and wasn't happy,he had it all, until one day he just packed up and left debt free and resorted back to his low old salary,to each his own i guess.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

truenorth said:


> That's quite reassuring - thanks!!!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't worry then? I just don't want to be concerned about finances and I've heard that Dubai can get expensive.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


It does not really matter now as it seems he has already accepted the job and moving in pretty soon.


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> It does not really matter now as it seems he has already accepted the job and moving in pretty soon.


To some degree you're correct but it does affect decisions like pool, home, choice of car, and other decisions we must make before we leave here. 

The move is a done deal but certain aspects are not.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Coming from Canada and I assume you are in a larger city, Toronto/Vancouver/Ottawa... Dubai is not expensive.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Other users have established that you have a generous package. 
The rest, however, is up to you. 
Many people in Dubai have greater incomes but exceed their means and get into debt, maxed out credit cards, etc. With careful planning, you will be able to live comfortably (i.e. the Dubai lifestyle). But if you join expensive clubs/gyms you don't use, or fly Business when you could fly Economy for a vacation, and so forth, then you could run into the red.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I like how the OP keeps adding maid along with utilities. Have you always had a maid or are you becoming Dubai before even arriving here? I say you'd fit right in.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

truenorth said:


> For a second car we're thinking a pre owned Infiniti QX56 2012.
> 
> Based on this, would $31k a month be comfortable?


380K for housing and you are thinking of a used 2012 QX56?


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Zexotic said:


> I like how the OP keeps adding maid along with utilities. Have you always had a maid or are you becoming Dubai before even arriving here? I say you'd fit right in.



Not quite sure where the facetious tone is coming from but yes, I do have a cleaner here at home. Regardless, in a place like Dubai, isn't a maid a given? Why would one uproot one's family to move across the world if there weren't perks attached to the move? (Ie live-in help). I'd be a chump if I abandoned my comfortable life here to spend my days cleaning over there. ?!?!


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

Tropicana said:


> 380K for housing and you are thinking of a used 2012 QX56?


Ummm, the housing is paid through the company whereas the car is out of pocket. What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

omar92 said:


> Other users have established that you have a generous package.
> The rest, however, is up to you.
> Many people in Dubai have greater incomes but exceed their means and get into debt, maxed out credit cards, etc. With careful planning, you will be able to live comfortably (i.e. the Dubai lifestyle). But if you join expensive clubs/gyms you don't use, or fly Business when you could fly Economy for a vacation, and so forth, then you could run into the red.


This part I'm aware of! But we're not impractical like that so I guess we'll be just fine! Thanks


----------



## truenorth (Aug 2, 2014)

omar92 said:


> Other users have established that you have a generous package.
> The rest, however, is up to you.
> Many people in Dubai have greater incomes but exceed their means and get into debt, maxed out credit cards, etc. With careful planning, you will be able to live comfortably (i.e. the Dubai lifestyle). But if you join expensive clubs/gyms you don't use, or fly Business when you could fly Economy for a vacation, and so forth, then you could run into the red.


This part I'm aware of! But we're not impractical like that so I guess we'll be just fine! Thanks


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

truenorth said:


> Not quite sure where the facetious tone is coming from but yes, I do have a cleaner here at home. Regardless, in a place like Dubai, isn't a maid a given? Why would one uproot one's family to move across the world if there weren't perks attached to the move? (Ie live-in help). I'd be a chump if I abandoned my comfortable life here to spend my days cleaning over there. ?!?!


It's not always a given - not everyone has a maid in Dubai. As a family with both of us working we don't have live in help. After a year he we have finally succumbed through an agency to two cleaners for 2 hours on a Saturday morning and that's only because I wanted my husband to not have to do it while I'm at work so he spends quality time with our child. The rest of the time we clean, wash, iron, cook ànd do child care so it can be managed. We have a really balanced lifestyle too!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i have a maid's room
i don't have a maid

nothing wrong with having a maid, but it's not a given.
as far as i'm concerned, the money is better spent elsewhere, but that's just me.


You are definitely right that you'd be a chump to move for less than you have at home. The forum does have people covering all ranges of salary and expectation, though.
no doubt in your reading you will have seen the huge range of salaries that people are contending with here. this is not just a 'high net worth' forum..


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

truenorth said:


> Not quite sure where the facetious tone is coming from but yes, I do have a cleaner here at home. Regardless, in a place like Dubai, isn't a maid a given? Why would one uproot one's family to move across the world if there weren't perks attached to the move? (Ie live-in help). I'd be a chump if I abandoned my comfortable life here to spend my days cleaning over there. ?!?!


There are many cleaning agencies here that take care of cleaning etc and a maid is not a given here in Dubai. Many people I know here do very well without having a maid. 

Yes if you left a more comfortable life there to move here in lesser privileged conditions, it wouldn't be wise. 

You clubbing a maid along with essentials like utilities and rent and throwing arounds terms like a dubai lifestyle makes you sound someone from the "other" forum. I know it's a lifestyle choice that is personal to you, but it's not a "dubai" lifestyle. There is no such thing.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Zexotic said:


> "clubbing a maid"


this is illegal, by the way...


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh and to offer a different perspective- We've always had a maid back in our home country all our life due to the size of the house and number of people visiting etc. and we do just fine here with someone coming to clean once a week. So it's not a lifestyle change and like I said, not a given here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a young Filipina comes in 2 hours a week and only wants 50dhs. She does a good job too - 1 bed apartment.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I noticed that you mentioned 380k housing allowance, but not including utilities, so just want to offer this...

1) You have a choice of renting a 380k-villa and pay monthly utilities (ranging from 5k to 10k depending size and usage), or...

2) Rent something less (i.e. 260k-280k villa) and use the excess to pay utilities.

We are in similar but different situation with undefined-amount company-paid utilities (power, water, internet, etc) and lesser rental allowance. However, adding both up gives a similar sum than your total allowance.

Keep in mind that with a pool, large yard to water and keep AC very cool in the house when outside is 50C will probably take 1/3 of the 380k allowance.

Good luck with the move.


----------

